# Piano Pieces on Youtube



## Actor (Jul 23, 2014)

Hey guys, I have recently been interested in finding classical pieces on youtube. Do you have a favorite video? If so please share. Below are a couple of links to some good videos I have found of classical pieces by young pianists.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm afraid that my idea of a good classical piano video on youtube does not include student pianists in recitals, at least not until even the more precocious ones are performing, say, in their master's recital.

There are just too many fine performances, video of the player in action or not, on Youtube to want to listen to students play well enough, but so far under the level of those far more advanced or those good and very best of the polished professionals.

The Dave in the video did a passable job, typical young male student, thinking playing all the notes in the right order and fast was cool, and there is not very much music in that performance -- which may develop if that lad is truly musical. 

There are tons of kids like this who get technically adept enough while not being very musical, and most of them drop it by the time they are through with high school, may realizing they are not musical enough, and not having enough inner drive to continue. 

Time will tell for the young pianist in the video you posted.


----------



## Actor (Jul 23, 2014)

Thank you for the comment, I agree that time will tell.


----------



## differencetone (Dec 13, 2014)

The best! (your mileage may vary)


----------

